# 100 Favorites: # 1



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*J.S. Bach: The Goldberg Variations
Murray Perahia (Sony)*










Perahia's Goldbergs seem to flow as clearly and effortlessly as water. To my ears, Gould '55 sounds mechanical in comparison. Schiff (Decca) is at the other end of the spectrum. Beside Perahia's crystalline clarity, Schiff seems amorphous. If I want to hear the Goldbergs on harpsichord, I can turn to Igor Kipnis or Rosalyn Tureck. But I love the sound of a piano more than any other instrument. So, for me, Perahia strikes the perfect balance, standing head-and-shoulders above the rest.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am not a pianist, otherwise I might understand why the Goldbergs always come up as a measure of greatness. They were the very first Bach works I ever came to know and love.

I'm looking forward to seeing your full list


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Great to read, JACE! Thanks for the post, they have this at my local Half-Price books for dirt cheap, I'll pick it up next time if it's still there. I'm not sure why I passed up on it in the first place!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the comments, gents!

DI, if you're able to get the Perahia CD, I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------

